# a.out command not found???



## Aleran (Mar 3, 2003)

I have been programming on my schools linux server for a long time. At one point I had installed the dev tools on my mac. I remember everything in it working perfectly fine. Now however if I compile a C or C++ program in the termnal everything looks fine. These are very simple test progs. When I ls I see a.out as it should be. When i type "a.out" I get the message: "a.out command not found". Why can I no longer run my programs, it worked before but I have made about a million simple programs and everytime I get a.out command not found! Any hel will be appriciated.


----------



## lurk (Mar 3, 2003)

Type ./a.out ant it will work "." (the current working directory is not in your path.  For security reasons it really should not be.

-Eric


----------



## Aleran (Mar 3, 2003)

I love you! That did it.


----------

